# 1969 24' sportscraft for sale



## dale3joe (Apr 14, 2002)

I'm planning on moving soon and i need to sale my 24' sportscraft.The boat is in good condition but it needs a new motor. Currently it has a 250 in it. The block is cracked. I had it welded last year but it only lasted a few months. The boat is currently in the water in the lynnhaven area. I dont have a trailer for it. If anyone is interested,I will sell if for cheap. Make offer. You can contact me by email at [email protected] or 363-8431.


----------

